# Supplement suggestions for my new diet.



## event462 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys I've got a few questions because so far everyone here has been giving me great advice. So for the last few days I've changed my eating habits completely. Now all I eat  are lots of chicken, lean organic red meats, huge salads dry and lightly steamed veggies. I'm keeping my carb intake to 50 or less grams a day and I usually get that from a protein shake. For supplements I take a multivitamin, fish oil, a probiotic pill and baby aspirin to thin my blood. I weight 300lbs right now with my goal being 250lbs. At that weight I'm still a little fluffy but really strong with great cardio. My question is what supplements should I take? I want to get way leaner before I start my first cycle and I'm not sure what supplements would be best for me. My goal is a strong core with explosive power and good endurance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2014)

That diet sounds awful brudda... You need fats.  If you have no fats and 50g of carbs you are gonna feel like shit. You won't have energy to train.  Add in some olive oil to vinegar and pour over the salad. Have some egg whites fried in coconut oil in the morning.  Add the coconut oil to your shakes.  With only 50g carbs per day you will go into ketosis so you'll need fats and plenty of them.  Just watch the total calories per day.

As for a supplement I would suggest ephedrine, and some pre-workout stuff like jack3d and agmatine (my favs) to help with the pumps. On low carbs you won't get much of a pump without them.  A good quality blended protein powder post workout would be great. Something with whey and casein is what I have been using. Its a bit more filling than a typical whey isolate powder.


----------



## event462 (Feb 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That diet sounds awful brudda... You need fats.  If you have no fats and 50g of carbs you are gonna feel like shit. You won't have energy to train.  Add in some olive oil to vinegar and pour over the salad. Have some egg whites fried in coconut oil in the morning.  Add the coconut oil to your shakes.  With only 50g carbs per day you will go into ketosis so you'll need fats and plenty of them.  Just watch the total calories per day.
> 
> As for a supplement I would suggest ephedrine, and some pre-workout stuff like jack3d and agmatine (my favs) to help with the pumps. On low carbs you won't get much of a pump without them.  A good quality blended protein powder post workout would be great. Something with whey and casein is what I have been using. Its a bit more filling than a typical whey isolate powder.



I'll definitely take your advice on the fried eggs. As far as  jack3d and agmatine, can I get them at a nutrition store or do I need to order them online? I'm willing to spend at least $100 a month for supplements. I figure the sooner I get back into shape to start sparring again, the sooner I car realistically start my first cycle.


----------



## Onrek (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree with PillarofBalance's suggestion. Stock up on fats, you need them. You definitely can't go 100% lean protein. Not only does your body need those fats, but your brain requires a good amount of fats to properly function as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2014)

event462 said:


> I'll definitely take your advice on the fried eggs. As far as  jack3d and agmatine, can I get them at a nutrition store or do I need to order them online? I'm willing to spend at least $100 a month for supplements. I figure the sooner I get back into shape to start sparring again, the sooner I car realistically start my first cycle.



Ordering online will save you some bucks. Shop around for the best price. Its a competitive market. 



Onrek said:


> I agree with PillarofBalance's suggestion. Stock up on fats, you need them. You definitely can't go 100% lean protein. Not only does your body need those fats, but your brain requires a good amount of fats to properly function as well.



Jesus another masshole up in this bitch? Are we advertising on billboards on the pike or something?  I wanna see if we can rename the prudential the UGBB Center.

Yaya make that happen.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 11, 2014)

POB..I'm on it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2014)

Yaya said:


> POB..I'm on it



Oh and all "Massachusetts Welcome's You" signs must be changed to read Hello SI


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh and all "Massachusetts Welcome's You" signs must be changed to read Hello SI



I could do this. I just ask you occupy all the State troopers in the area.


----------



## Rip (Feb 11, 2014)

If you're going to go low-carb, you need to increase your fat intake. You're going to go into ketosis. 
One problem with your diet is that it's temporary. You can't keep that up for long. I believe it's best to learn to eat right for life. 
Eat a balanced diet of lean protein, whole grain, vegetables and fruits(minimal because they're simple sugar), and healthy fats. 
Eat every 3 hours and consume at least 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight. Divide that by at least 6 meals per day. 
You might want to check out the cylic ketogenic diet. 
Bodybuilding is a lifestyle, it's not a fad, like most diets. Overweight people usually try diets, which are temporary, then end up with the yo-yo syndrome which exacerbates the condition. 





event462 said:


> Hey guys I've got a few questions because so far everyone here has been giving me great advice. So for the last few days I've changed my eating habits completely. Now all I eat  are lots of chicken, lean organic red meats, huge salads dry and lightly steamed veggies. I'm keeping my carb intake to 50 or less grams a day and I usually get that from a protein shake. For supplements I take a multivitamin, fish oil, a probiotic pill and baby aspirin to thin my blood. I weight 300lbs right now with my goal being 250lbs. At that weight I'm still a little fluffy but really strong with great cardio. My question is what supplements should I take? I want to get way leaner before I start my first cycle and I'm not sure what supplements would be best for me. My goal is a strong core with explosive power and good endurance.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Rip said:


> If you're going to go low-carb, you need to increase your fat intake. You're going to go into ketosis.
> One problem with your diet is that it's temporary. You can't keep that up for long. I believe it's best to learn to eat right for life.
> Eat a balanced diet of lean protein, whole grain, vegetables and fruits(minimal because they're simple sugar), and healthy fats.
> Eat every 3 hours and consume at least 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight. Divide that by at least 6 meals per day.
> ...



1) there are people who've done keto diets for years on end now, it's not a temporary diet when done correctly. 

2) where's the harm in simple sugars or more importantly, simple sugars from fruit?

3) eating every  ore frequently is associated with DECREASED satiety. OP is trying to cut down on weight so increasing satiety by decreasing meal frequency is probably the best option for him.


----------



## Rip (Feb 12, 2014)

I did recommend the cyclic ketogenic diet.  Below 50gms is not a good idea unless you're doing a temporary carb depletion. 
Without increasing his fats(which would become his source of fuel) his caloric intake is going to be way too low. Protein is only 4 calories per gram. 
When i competed, i was taking a tbsp of flax oil Q3h. My body began using fat for energy instead of carbs. 
Consequently, I was shredded. 
Eating Q3h increases the metabolism and prevents catabolism. Loss of lean muscle mass slows the metabolism. I'm talking about eating "clean" Q3h



I only eat simple sugars immediately after a workout. 




Docd187123 said:


> 1) there are people who've done keto diets for years on end now, it's not a temporary diet when done correctly.
> 
> 2) where's the harm in simple sugars or more importantly, simple sugars from fruit?
> 
> 3) eating every  ore frequently is associated with DECREASED satiety. OP is trying to cut down on weight so increasing satiety by decreasing meal frequency is probably the best option for him.


----------



## Rip (Feb 12, 2014)

I just read POB's post. It's pretty similar to what I said. 
Oh, BTW...I was taking the original Xenadrine when I was competing too. (ephedra, aspirin, caffeine).
The only thing I would say is get examined by a Dr. to make sure you're in good health(heart-wise, etc) before you take it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 12, 2014)

nutraplanet will have argimate in bulk for a good price.  they have their own bulk line and really have everything you want. 

Id also get some green tea EGCG to help out with your metabolism.  as mentioned, id add some fruit into your diet, mainly 1st thing in the moring and post workout to take advantage of the fast digesting sugars & natural sugars to boot.

Next, 1 day a wk i would have maybe 75-80g's of carbs to give your body lepitin, which mainly comes from carbs (doc, plz correct me if im wrong) and doing this will help keep cravings for all sorts of shitty cals away & also help keep you sane.....( like eating more fat would do ).


are you working out?  cardio?  

tell us a bit more about yourself and your workouts if your doing any.  The more we know, the better advice we will be able to give.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't forget a good high calorie cheat meal once a week.


----------



## event462 (Feb 12, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> nutraplanet will have argimate in bulk for a good price.  they have their own bulk line and really have everything you want.
> 
> Id also get some green tea EGCG to help out with your metabolism.  as mentioned, id add some fruit into your diet, mainly 1st thing in the moring and post workout to take advantage of the fast digesting sugars & natural sugars to boot.
> 
> ...



I'm 38, 6'2'' and 300lbs. My workout is a 2 on 1 off cycle and the days I don't lift I either box or do some mma sparring. I did what you said with the fruit and I feel a little more clear headed. I also just added some liquid aminos. I'm definitely going to do more carbs on the weekend so I don't go crazy. I just need to make sure they are clean carbs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> nutraplanet will have argimate in bulk for a good price.  they have their own bulk line and really have everything you want.
> 
> Id also get some green tea EGCG to help out with your metabolism.  as mentioned, id add some fruit into your diet, mainly 1st thing in the moring and post workout to take advantage of the fast digesting sugars & natural sugars to boot.
> 
> ...



Nope you're on the money GR. As you diet leptin levels drop off making it harder to lose weight. The leaner you are the harder the fight is to keep leptin levels up. An occasional refeed of carbs can bring leptin back up but I'd suggest at least 100-150g carbs as a minimum for this and possible more. 

At 300lbs though OP shouldn't have to worry about leptin yet. As he starts dropping more and more weight it will become an issue. For now though a carb refeed will help replace depleted muscle glycogen stores though so your carb recommendation is on point n


----------

